# Was sagt uns die Rahmennummer ?



## SFG (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
(ich hatte zwar in einem ander Tread schon mal angefragt, aber dort ging die Frage wohl unter...)

Gibt es eine Liste mit Rahmennummern aus der ich ein paar Infos über mein Bike ziehen kann?

Meine Rahmennummer ist "EM8000" was mich etwas neugierig macht ...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Nihil Baxter (18. Juli 2010)

Habe diesbezüglich auch keine Ahnung, aber könnte es sein das du ein Element aus dem Jahre 2000 fährst? Jetzt mal einfach so ins blaue getippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFG (19. Juli 2010)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Habe diesbezüglich auch keine Ahnung, aber könnte es sein das du ein Element aus dem Jahre 2000 fährst? Jetzt mal einfach so ins blaue getippt.


 
Hallo,
.... nö, es ist ein Element Race aus 1998. Das konnte ich schon klären.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Rocky_Mountain/1998.pdf
(Seite 12 und 13 )

Gruß Steffen


----------

